

Laid off from the Job at startup. Whats next? - Jaggu

Just got laid off from startup. Company is letting go all developers due to lack of second round of funding. Wondering what next to do. Start my own startup or work for big company?<p>I love startup environment. I am ready to work for 16 hours but same time I need to support basic needs for family. Mind is saying to work on my own idea or work for startup. But heart is saying to get Job.<p>Help me with the brain storming.
======
moocow01
Well if I personally was in your situation it would be this...

Step 1) Go get a tech job at a place with normal hours, doing something you
know well with lower stress. Finding this type of job is not incredibly easy
but also not incredibly hard if you open up to the less exciting non-'hot'
companies. Basically the goal is to earn decent money while conserving your
energy.

Step 2) After work, use your remaining energy and funds from your day job to
find traction for and build your business. In essence your persona from 9-5 is
your VC for your entrepreneur persona at night.

Step 3) Once you have real satisfying income from your business then dedicate
yourself 100% to your business.

\-----

Why not some of the other choices...

\- Working only a normal job - If you have the itch it will never stop
itching. You'll be miserable if you only work for a big corp. Sorry I can tell
you that itch will never leave you alone.

\- Betting everything - There are some good stories about people that have
achieved amazing success doing this and we hear them over and over because
they are just that - good stories. I've known many people who have dropped
everything and risked it all on starting their own company... the result:
unfortunately typically losing it all. The other option is to try to find a
VC. In my opinion, accepting VC money is not something to aspire to but
obviously most of SV largely disagrees with me.

~~~
Jaggu
That itch is the issue. Thats what I am worried about. Will more thinking
based on the ideas I am getting from you guys. Thanks!

------
harold
You might consider doing consulting to keep your cash flowing, and working on
your own startup on the side until you're ready to go full time on it.

------
paulhauggis
how much money do you have in the bank?

If you have at least 6 months to support you and your family, you could try
your hand in your own startup.

If not, I would suggest finding a job. Making money with any company usually
takes much longer than you would expect.

~~~
Jaggu
I have enough to survive for 6 months. So leaning towards own startup. It is
time ....

~~~
bonsai
Jaggu, if you have family working for big company and stable income is only
way to go. Dont risk.

